# 96 maxima outter cv boot



## 06murano (Jan 6, 2008)

has anyone here changed their outter cv boot yet? how big of a job is this?
also does anyone know if you can get a split cv boot for a 96 maxima? i went to all the auto parts stores and none of them carries it for the 96 maxima, what gives!!!


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

the only reason boots are available is if it was damaged in a shop while another repair was being performed. it it wore out by driving then you have to replace the axle anyway because dirt would have gotten into the joints causing failure eventually. also, boots are a pain in the ass to install anyway and you will want to kill yourself while you try and seperate the outer axle, wich can also cause damage. bite the bulllet and get a new axle.


----------



## christopher667dr (Apr 3, 2008)

i just changed both sides outer boots 3hr per side it sucked firestone told me 165.00 per side for axles and boots were 9.00 each so i thought save the money then after the job was done my friend has 98 max and needs his done so we went to discount auto and there price per side was 80.00 for axle next time i will replace whole axle chris 96max


----------

